# Couple pots



## TMAC (Apr 22, 2017)

Some of Kevin's FBE stabilized in a slate and a stabilized buckeye burl in a glass over glass headed to Indiana.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 7


----------



## TimR (Apr 22, 2017)

Outstanding...Kevin would have been tickled to see the FBE one...well, the others too! The last one in buckeye/cast is a knockout!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Apr 22, 2017)

Those look awesome! Good job. I bet they sound great as well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Apr 23, 2017)

Those are very nice. Great idea on the conditioning stone handle....don't think I have ever seen that before.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TMAC (Apr 23, 2017)

Ray D said:


> Those are very nice. Great idea on the conditioning stone handle....don't think I have ever seen that before.


Thanks Ray. If I could find small round stones I would put them on the top of the striker but no luck so far.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 23, 2017)

Real nice! What material is the slate on the buckeye one? really cool looking...


----------



## TMAC (Apr 23, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Real nice! What material is the slate on the buckeye one? really cool looking...


ThanksBarry. The buckeye is glass over glass. The sound board is painted glass with a feather glued on it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

